# L1, L2 voltage output variance



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a 99 Generac genset mdlP5000, 5000 running watts 6250 surge watts. I recently had to replace the carb and after doing so I decided to measure the L1, L2 voltage outputs without a load and found that L1 varied from 119.2 - 122.0 volts and the output of L2 varied from 120.2 - 125.1 is this considered normal?

I also wanted to ask if anyone knows, when they rate surge watts what the duration would be, in other words how long can the generator handle lets say the maximum 6250 watts?

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks

Bill


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Some variation is going to be normal.

The startup time is just that, momentary, for starting a motor or such. You don't really want to be running it at full load continuously either.


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

If everything was to be run simultaneously which they don't it would be pulling a little over 4,000 watts, so it's never been a really big issue so far.

Thanks for the response, it's appreciated.

Bill


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

Just had a quick questions regarding generator RPMs. Just installed a new Tiny Tach to replace the old one. Noticed that after about 10 minutes of warm up running and with no load the RPM's were around 3780 to 3800 RPM, with an output averaging about 125 volts on each leg. I know that the specs calls for RPMs to be around 3600. Was curious if I should bother to readjust the idle set screw to bring the idle back down to 3600 or just leave it alone?


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Leave it alone.

Unless your generator has an auto throttle feature or similar, your engine will not be running at idle and moving the "idle set screw" won't do anything.

It's normal to set the RPM a bit high (say 63hz) so that under load the frequency is around 60hz. Your governor controls this, not the idle screw. Measure the frequency, not the RPM. The frequency would be more "accurate". RPM's fluctuate, even a little bit and your tiny tach isn't accurate to 1 rpm.

All is good.


----------



## wml52 (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the reply that's kinda what my thoughts were just wanted some verification.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Actually, 3780 RPM should give you 63 hz. It's exactly on target for being unloaded. No problems.


----------

